# Can anyone vouch for this website



## Manwithnofish (Mar 12, 2008)

Mott said:


> I would like to suggest My friends co2 site.
> They make top quality reg's
> http://www.sumoregulator.com/


I'm somewhat reluctant to deal with them. There is no contact address, phone number, or name (other than someone named Sergio who replies). All I have is an email address. I suppose you just have to send Paypal to his email address. What recourse would I have if this is a scam. Does payment via Paypal offer any protection? This website is not set up to accept Credit cards online via a secured site or using eBay? Anyone purchased from this individual (other than Mott)?


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

paypal will cover you up to two grand. And if you need more co2 stuff than that I'll give you my number.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

fyi, paypal only covers you if that person has money in his account. I don't know anything about the person/post you mentioned, but I have had my money taken by a member on this forum who has never returned since.....

Caveat emptor!


----------



## Manwithnofish (Mar 12, 2008)

So, in order for him to "accept" payments via Paypal, I assume he has to have a "verified" account like I do for having an account. Therefore, if this guy scams me (meaning he ships me nothing after he gets the money), Paypal will refund my money after I have to file claims of some sort?


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

not necessarily - that's my point. I had an issue with someone, made a complaint with paypal and won, but then they said "sorry, he doesn't have money in the paypal account, you're screwed."


----------



## captain_bu (Dec 13, 2007)

Manwithnofish said:


> Mott said:
> 
> I'm somewhat reluctant to deal with them. There is no contact address, phone number, or name (other than someone named Sergio who replies). All I have is an email address. I suppose you just have to send Paypal to his email address. What recourse would I have if this is a scam. Does payment via Paypal offer any protection? This website is not set up to accept Credit cards online via a secured site or using eBay? Anyone purchased from this individual (other than Mott)?


It didn't sound like Mott has bought a Sumo yet but he does know these guys personally through the NJAGC and has seen the product. I paid for my regulator using credit card Paypal. The address was a verified address. Sergio is partnered with one of the moderators of the PT forums and the money is sent to his (the mods) address. I am pretty sure that when I was doing the transfer Paypal said the account has been active for 7 years. I sent payment on Friday and my regulator was shipped on Saturday as promised. I have been tracking my package so I know it was shipped. No matter who you buy from paying by credit card should offer you whatever type of protection your credit card normally offers.

My customer service experience with Sumo was great. I asked some questions about the integrated washers and got a response that included a number of pictures of the part in question taken specifically for me. They completed the build when they said they would, sent me pictures of my custom build before I paid and shipped when promised.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

It's not a scam. The people involved in that business are long time respected members of The Planted Tank forums.


----------



## Manwithnofish (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks. So I take it you guys are familiar with their products. I assume you have received the regulator and are happy with what you purchased?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Manwithnofish said:


> Thanks. So I take it you guys are familiar with their products. I assume you have received the regulator and are happy with what you purchased?


I haven't bought from them, but I am building my own using the same parts. They are quality regulators for sure. I would recommend them.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I don't think anyone has really explained this to you, this guy Sergio is a member of the New Jersey Aquatic Plant society, a local club of hobbyists, most of which are active members here. I'm pretty sure Sergio himself is still active here too. I have no idea what his customer service would be like, but I am confident he would not rip you off. He would be pretty easy to track down thru the club. He states on that WEB page that a portion of the sales goes to the club.

That said, there is another hobbyist that custom makes regulators that I can vouch for. Rex Grigg. Just go to www.rexgrigg.com There is also another person doing this out of Florida who is a sponsor here. Buying from him in many ways would help support this WEB site since he is a paying sponsor here.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

That member from Florida is screen name ORLANDO.
Here is a link to his equipment.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/green-leaf-aquariums/48040-co2-components-sale.html


----------



## Manwithnofish (Mar 12, 2008)

I have seen both of the other site's you've referred to. Orlando (Gainsville, FL) and Rex Griggs. Nothing against them, but I'm far more interested in what Sergio's building. From what I could tell, Orlando is just selling Milwaukee stuff and Rex doesn't really offer the Ideal Needle valve (at least not at the same price). I'm just trying to be cautious and make sure Sergio is legitimate. I don't know him from Adam's off ox. For that matter I don't know anybody on this forum either. And as one individual posted, he has been ripped off from someone on this forum....so I'm going to error on the side or extra precaution. I'm getting the kind of information needed to make a decision...so thanks. Incidentally, I'm not sure I've found anyone who has purchased one of these, or at least anyone who has had one for any extensive period of time.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

Ive gotten a reg from him sergio is definitely legit hes not the type to rip someone off


----------



## Manwithnofish (Mar 12, 2008)

Confirmed! I'm convinced and hope to order one from SumoRegulator soon. Thanks for all the feedback.


----------



## captain_bu (Dec 13, 2007)

Manwithnofish said:


> Confirmed! I'm convinced and hope to order one from SumoRegulator soon. Thanks for all the feedback.


My SuMo regulator shipped Saturday and was delivered today, looks beautiful, can't wait to get everything set up. I don't think you will be disappointed if you order from them.


----------



## Manwithnofish (Mar 12, 2008)

Well I'm not getting a reply to my emails anymore so I guess I don't have to worry about it.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

>>From what I could tell, Orlando is just selling Milwaukee stuff and Rex doesn't really offer the Ideal Needle valve <<

Where do you get that idea? Doesn't look like Milwaukee stuff to me. Is the "Ideal" needle valve the latest greatest? You don't need a micro presicion needle valve. Your plants won't care. They will grow just as well with a $10 needle valve. Personaly I think all three of these guys are way over priced. Build one yourself for half the cost. I like my milwaukee regulator. Its five years old, still works like it did the first day.


----------



## Manwithnofish (Mar 12, 2008)

> Where do you get that idea?


I got that idea from their websites. Rex states that he doesn't stock the Ideal needle valve. And I haven't seen anything but the Milwaukee reg on Orlando's site.

I'm glad you are happy with yours. But I'd just rather not go that way. I do agree that some of these do get pricey. So I may get one built for me locally.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

You must of missed something then. Take a look.
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...s/48040-co2-components-sale-2.html#post375388


----------



## SuRje1976 (Mar 3, 2006)

Wow - all of this for little ol' me! 

Phew! - Where to begin?

First of all, I think it appropriate to thank those who have puchased rigs from us for the nice things you've said!

*Manwithnofish*

I'm sorry I have not had a chance to respond to the email that you sent to me yesterday as quickly as you or I would have liked. As I'm sure you're aware from all of the previous emails we exchanged, we usually get a response out the same day! My intent was to reply when I got home from work tonight - which just happened.  Then I saw this, so as I'm sure you can understand, I'm a bit sidetracked. 

We are really not a "company." "We" - is just me and a buddy of mine who put rigs together for other hobbyists and sell them at a _very_ reasonable price (more on this in a bit) _because we enjoy it._ I'm not looking to make money, and I'm certainly not looking to rip anyone off! [-X As a matter of fact, we give some of our "profit" to our local plant club to be used to promote the hobby that we _love_.

I sorry to hear that you're no longer interested in the regulator you ordered in your latest email yesterday evening. I did manage to get it built late last night, _tested _and packed this morning. I had planned to send you the PayPal information in my reply email tonight. I could have gotten it in the mail as soon as tomorrow morning! Unfortunately our timelines just didn't mesh. I wish you the best of luck in your search, and with your aquarium!

*Robert Hudson*

I respectfully disagree with your claim that our (or Orlando's or Rex's for that matter) regulators can be built by an individual at half the cost! I think you're math is a bit off. The ONLY reason we can offer the our rigs at the price we can is because we've laid out a load of money to buy things in bulk - which in our case also helps to dilute the shipping costs. Come on Robert - you know how this stuff works! 

Let's take our "basic" model. We charge $140 _shipped_ for the full rig (reg body, solenoid, metering valve plus all the fittings in between) PLUS 5 ft of CO2 tubing and a brass check valve. We have to go to five different vendors to purchase all of the parts. If I was an individual building THIS rig, I would have to expect to pay:

Reg Body $53 + $10 shipping = $63
Solenoid & Power Cord $24 + Clippard Handling Fee $10 + Shipping $8
Metering Valve $57 + $8 shipping
Various fittings - $6ish + $6 shipping
Check Valve $14.39 - we'll assume free shipping 
CO2 Tubing - $2 - let's assume free shipping again!

You'd have put out just about $200 - not to mention a great deal of time and effort!

Now Robert, I'm certain you've got resources and connections that I don't. Probably never will. But if you can build a rig at half the cost that we build ours, perhaps you can build one for Manwithnofish?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I'm closing this thread. I think everyone has had their fair say and I don't see this going anywhere productive from here on out.

Robert Hudson - I'd appreciate it if you would keep your nose out of other vendor's business. You of all people don't need to be speculating about the regulators they sell after your little incident back in December.


----------

